# Bahn mi and poor maligned pug babies



## medtran49 (Apr 10, 2011)

Craig decided we were having the bahn mi sandwiches tonight so he went to the oriental market to get a daikon.  He comes home, starts peeling and grating it.  My nose starts twitching and I start accusing the poor pugs of one of them leaving us a "present" somewhere.  Nope, it's the daikon.  First time we ever used one.  Thank goodness it doesn't taste like it smells!


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 10, 2011)

Your title kind of threw me but your post had me rolling on the floor in laughter!  Yes, Daikon can be "pungent" to say the least!  I have never thought of it smelling like puppy business before though .


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 10, 2011)

Poor pugs!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 10, 2011)

How did the bahn mi sandwiches turn out?


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 10, 2011)

They were EXCELLENT but the house still smells.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 11, 2011)

medtran49 said:


> Craig decided we were having the bahn mi sandwiches tonight so he went to the oriental market to get a daikon.  He comes home, starts peeling and grating it.  My nose starts twitching and I start accusing the poor pugs of one of them leaving us a "present" somewhere.  Nope, it's the daikon.  First time we ever used one.  Thank goodness it doesn't taste like it smells!



 I grated a bunch of diakon yesterday for my summer rolls and I don't think it smells at all.  We love diakon.  And we love bahn mi!

What kind of bahn mi did you make?


----------



## CraigC (Apr 11, 2011)

They were little pork meatballs. We got the recipe from a BA magazine. You may not notice the smell because your use to it. I have never grated diakon before, so the odor was new to me. Have you ever grated fresh horseradish or wasabi? Pugs can exude some pretty bad odors. One of ours uses "Jet" propulsion when going up the stairs to bed sometimes. She uses the same to get on the couch sometimes.

Craig


----------



## jennyema (Apr 11, 2011)

CraigC said:


> They were little pork meatballs. We got the recipe from a BA magazine. You may not notice the smell because your use to it. I have never grated diakon before, so the odor was new to me. Have you ever grated fresh horseradish or wasabi? Pugs can exude some pretty bad odors. One of ours uses "Jet" propulsion when going up the stairs to bed sometimes. She uses the same to get on the couch sometimes.
> 
> Craig


 
HAHAHAHA!!  I love pugs!  Didn't know they come equipped with their own propulsion mechanism!

I have used fresh horseradish a lot and never noticed a smell.

There was a lot of fragrant cookery yesterday (Thai hot and sour soup, green curry and Koren mondoo dumplings) so I might not have been able to smell the daikon even if I wanted to.

The smallest one I could find was still really big, so I might just make some bahn mi later with it.


----------



## medtran49 (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't see how anybody can use fresh horseradish and not notice a smell, that stuff will knock your socks off and clear out your sinuses in 1 breath! It will also bring tears to your eyes like onions can.  Fresh wasabi wasn't quite as bad as fresh horsradish but still has a pretty strong, sinus-clearing odor, as well as taste.  

Yeah, the one that uses "jet" propulsion will "ahem" propulse and then sometimes look around to see if anybody noticed it was her.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 11, 2011)

To me it just smells like horseradish.  Yum!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a hard time distinguishing the smell of horseradish while I grating it because of the sinus overload.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 11, 2011)

The other thing I liked about the Banh Mi was I got to try sriracha for the first time. Wow, what a great mild chili sauce.

Craig


----------

